

Barack Obama wins 2009 Nobel Peace Prize  - prakash
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/barack-obama-wins-nobel-peace-prize/article1318102/

======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=870921>

